# (Solved) notepad.exe missing WinME



## PowerHouse (Sep 6, 2002)

When trying to view souce on web pages notepad. exe cannot be found. Using ME how do i reinstall if it necessary that is? Thanks


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

PowerHouse
Notepad.exe is normally stored in C:\Windows folder. Go to Start\search and type notepad.exe in files and folders then hit enter. Is notepad.exe found? If it is listed there but not residing in C:\Windows then copy the one listed and use Windows Explorer to navigate to C:\Windows folder and past the copy there. If Notepad.exe is missing altogether then do this.
1) Go to start\Run and type in msconfig then enter
2) Click the extract tab near bottom
3) System will ask what to extract and type notepad.exe in window then OK
4) It will ask for Where from and Where to:
Where from = C:\Windows\Options\Cabs
Where to = C:\Windows

Note: If notepad is not found repeat process and change where from to C:\Windows\Options\Install 

Let us know if that solves your problem.

Dave


----------



## PowerHouse (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank kindly Dave the second method worked
So simple too
How does one get to know all these tips ????
Thanks again
PowerHouse


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG!*

A great place to learn "all these tips" is to hang out here and read as many posts as possible...


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

PowerHouse 
Well you have come to the right place to learn and help if you wish. Spend some time hanging around and reviewing others problems and fixes and in no time will have enough knowledge to get yourself into trouble. Only kidding! 
Take care and will consider this problem solved.
Dave


----------



## PowerHouse (Sep 6, 2002)

Will take your advice as I would like to help others also even though my knowledge is somewhat limited 
Again Thanks All


----------



## BeCca43 (Aug 3, 2004)

i did what you said Dave 3 times and it said notepad.exe not found so how do i get notepad on my pc?


----------



## BeCca43 (Aug 3, 2004)

i can view pages due to missing notepad.exe it says not found on my pc how do i get it too install do you have a site to download it from.......please help can't do webpages without it lol


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

BeCca43
For WinME.......The Notepad.exe program should be hidden within Win_17.cab file located on your system. Do a search for Win_17.cab and note its location. When located use the extraction procedure listed above to obtain another copy.
Also a missing notepad.exe program could be a sign of a virus since several attack this file. Make sure your Antivirus is up to date and run a full system scan to make sure this is not the case!

Dave


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Davey-Just curious about the misconfig extract tab. Is this just in ME and not W98SE. I use the cabextract using a .bat file method somebody posted on here in tips and tricks.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
I saw your Bat file presentation and made note of it for future checking.

Here is a pic of the MSConfig interface in WinME........

Dave


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Davey. Is it eaiser than going through the SFC on W98?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Davey I don't know if I posted this in the original thread but cabextract works like a charm as you can see in the image.


----------



## BeCca43 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok Davey I did A complete search of my pc including hidden files and there wasn't a Win_17.cab in here at all so what do i do now?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

After you get your notepad back you might want to use the following to change the default to wordpad because most times you get a popup saying "this file is to large for notepad would you like to open it in wordpad".

This tweak changes what you open when clicking on "View Source".

1. Close any instances of IE.

2. Create this registry key if it does not already exist (chances are it does not exist):
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\View Source Editor\Editor Name]

3. Modify the Default value of the "Editor Name" to the path of the program you want to use to view source code. For example, "C:\Program Files\Accessories\wordpad.exe" or "C:\Windows\notepad.exe"

Note:Be sure and enter spaces where necessary in the program path.
=======================================================================

You could also copy the following to notepad and save as HTML Editor.reg then merge it to your registry. You can subistute the program and path for your desired application.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\View Source Editor\Editor Name]
@="C:\\Program Files\\Accessories\\wordpad.exe"


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
I believe he wants to use notepad to craft webpages and wordpad would not work for that task.

BeCca43
No Win_17.cab eh! Do a search and see if any Win_** cab files exits on your system. Do this by typing in **.cab*
If you do not have the cab files on your system do you have the install CD?
If so the Win_17.cab file is there and you can extract from CD.

If not then you will have to locate another WinME system or CD and copy the notepad.exe program from it for transfer to your system.
There is no where that I know of on the net when you can download notepad.exe

Dave


----------



## BeCca43 (Aug 3, 2004)

well there is no cab on here so i guess i'll have to get the cd will i have to do the whole windows again or can i just get the cab off the cd?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

BeCca43
No you should not even have to copy the whole CAB file to extract the Notepad.exe file. If you do a search of the CD and locate the Win_17.cab file you can direct the Extract function to the CD Win_17.cab location and have it extract from there. 

Dave


----------



## hayrick (Nov 1, 2004)

Davey7549 said:


> PowerHouse
> Notepad.exe is normally stored in C:\Windows folder. Go to Start\search and type notepad.exe in files and folders then hit enter. Is notepad.exe found? If it is listed there but not residing in C:\Windows then copy the one listed and use Windows Explorer to navigate to C:\Windows folder and past the copy there. If Notepad.exe is missing altogether then do this.
> 1) Go to start\Run and type in msconfig then enter
> 2) Click the extract tab near bottom
> ...


Thank you very much, this solved my problem :up:


----------

